# Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker Toolbox Mod



## smokeindaville (May 24, 2017)

My portable smoker was burning up the pellets too quickly so I decided to do a mailbox mod. For this one I bought a toolbox so it was easier to transport. Also got some 2" aluminum pipe tube to connect them. Already had a damper from my other mailbox mod. I'm going to add a cover or plug for my hole so I can use wood too if I want. 

I tested the smoke last night and it worked great. Plan on doing some poor man burnt ends while camping this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2017)

That looks great!  It looks like you are ready to smoke wherever you are :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

Very cool!!

I'm surprised someone didn't think of using a tool box sooner.

So easy to see what's going on inside.

Point!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

Point here too! 

Johnny B 

FYI:

saw this on Google while researching..


----------

